
Show HN: Convert any piece of writing into a tweet using AI - ulann
https://remarkapp.io
======
pedalpete
That's really a fantastic tool. More than just tweets, I am trying to learn to
summarize my writing and be more to the point. I was really surprised at how
great the result was. Sure, room for some improvement, but, I've added the
plugin.

Might be nice also to have a gmail plugin, as it's often in email where I want
to be more concise.

Great work!

~~~
ulann
Thanks for feedback! Good point, i will write a plugin for gmail.

------
pgour
Very interesting! I played around with it, and it seems to perform abstractive
summarization of fairly good quality with coherent output. I can see myself
using this. Can I ask what kind of model are you using, and what dataset was
out trained on?

~~~
ulann
I'm not quite sure, I'm more of classic programmer, there is an ml guy in our
team, that operates this layer

------
cjsturgess
Super cool! Thanks for sharing this! Question though, when adding to Chrome it
asks for permission to read and change data on all medium.com sites. Any
reason for this?

~~~
ulann
Thanks for feedback. Ya, there is a feature, we are testing right now, when
user visits medium article, it can process it and give the result without even
copy-pasting.

